# Homemade Toy Lens



## BKSPicture

Been playing around with my Homemade Toy lenses for some time.
I have taken lenses elements and things I have found in other products and then glued them in a lenshousing.



























Someone else have similar project that have done?


----------



## JAC526

I love the shot of the dog.  Really cool.


----------



## maris

Yes! Home made lenses open up possibilities not available from the camera store. Here is one of mine:




*Casuarina Grove, Soft Focus*

          Gelatin-silver photograph on Fomabrom Variant 111 VC FB photographic paper, image area 19.6cm X 24.7cm, exposed in contact with a Fomapan 200 8x10 negative from a Tachihara 810HD large format field view camera equipped with a 400mm f11 single meniscus plastic lens set into a Copal #3 shutter.


​


----------



## BKSPicture

maris said:


> Yes! Home made lenses open up possibilities not available from the camera store. Here is one of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> *Casuarina Grove, Soft Focus*
> 
> Gelatin-silver photograph on Fomabrom Variant 111 VC FB photographic paper, image area 19.6cm X 24.7cm, exposed in contact with a Fomapan 200 8x10 negative from a Tachihara 810HD large format field view camera equipped with a 400mm f11 single meniscus plastic lens set into a Copal #3 shutter.
> 
> 
> ​




That looks great!
And on large format is also always awesome.
Negaives can't get to big


----------



## arkipix1001

great shots...


----------



## XitzpatX

How did you make your own toy lenses? I'd love to try it


----------



## BKSPicture

XitzpatX said:


> How did you make your own toy lenses? I'd love to try it



I have a post on my blog about this.
http://blog.bkspicture.com/tips_and_tricks_Homemade_Toy_Lens.html


----------



## terri

These are so beautiful.    I appreciate your ingenuity (and yours too, maris!)    I love the look, but have never taken the time to do anything like this.    I don't venture much past Holga or a couple of my antique cameras that still shoot.    Even they don't look as cool as these.    :thumbup:     

Well done!


----------

